# Fire and Audible? Anyone, anyone?



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I just bought a Fire and got it all set up with my wireless router and I've down played around with it. It's very cool but what I especially want to use if for Audible books. Does anyone here use Audible and do you download the books to the device or listen on line or what? I have no idea what I am doing!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I do! I download them using the Audible App that came on my Fire. It's GREAT for my 45 minute drive each way to school. I plug into the car stereo system and listen via the car speakers.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love audiobooks and use the Audible app all the time.  I download whichever story I'm wanting to listen to on my Fire, then I delete it when I'm finished.  I also like to use the Audible app on my Iphone.  Too bad Audible doesn't sync across devices.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I also use the Audible app to download my books. The Fire is the perfect size to listen to books. My iPad is too big, unless I'm riding in the car.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, as mentioned, just use the app. You can DL it in portions, or the whole book.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Does Audible keep them on your account like Amazon? So if you delete it, you don't need to re-buy it?

How do you plug it into your car stereo? I want to do that, I'm just a little challenged on the how.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

If you delete it from the device, you can redownload it, and Audible has a record, yes. Audible is owned by Amazon.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

My car has a combo cassette/cd player, so I am able to use something like this:



Also check out FM Transmitters that plug into your cigarette lighter.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

On mine I can use either a double male headphone jack or std. usb 2.0.  I have a Sony cd player/am-fm radio/satellite radio.  I probably use my Sony walkman mp3 player the most with it.  I bought a book in mp3 format from Books on Board.  I can play it on the Fire or walkman.  The cost was about 1/2 what Audible was charging.  I do use Audible too.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'm getting this figured out.....


----------

